# "real" legal "bud"



## TheWindAndRain (Nov 23, 2014)

What do you guys think now that it's legal in 4 states? Im going to guess that vermont and maine are going next.

Anyone check out the stores in ocolorado r Washington yet? Lately the terribly overpriced stores have gone out of business in denvrr. Starting to see $60 quarters more often now


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 23, 2014)

In Washington the stores are way overpriced. 30-35 a gram. And from what I hear the stores don't have the supply to keep up with the demand. 

I tried to buy legal weed in Denver when I went through this summer. However with an out of state ID it was $61 an 1/8th. and they won't sell you less. So I couldn't afford it and ended up resorting to the black market. Just like everywhere else. 

I have mixed feelings about legalization. It's good because it will eliminate pot users from being fined or jailed and let police deal with actual crimes (debate on what you think those should be?). I think it is a bad thing because I am really against any sort of regulation and taxation from the state. The states that are legalizing are allowig it to happen becuase they forsee a huge tax revenue on this. As if it is going to be the cure all for many states shortcomings on their respective budgets. I also think it is going to raise prices for the everyday smoker, which sucks. Pot has been getting cheaper over the years but now it will just go back up again. The supply will probably go down too as the States are probably still going to be cracking down on black market sales. They want you to by your weed at the State Licensed store. They want their tax revenue! 

If the State allows for private cultivation for personal use then I would be more ok with that. That way I don't have to pay taxes or worry about where my Cannabis is coming from. I hear RJ Reynold Corporation has already bought a bunch of property and has started cultivating. Do you trust a company that has been manufacturing tobacco products with tons of addictive additives for the last century to cultivate, process and sell "natural" Cannabis? 

I kind of liked how the laws and attitude was towards weed in Oregon anyway. You wouldn't get arrested, only fined. If you didn't pay your fine, they treat it like a traffic ticket. They don't issue warrants and you simply will not be able to get a drivers licence until you pay your fine. Generally nobody seems to care if you smoke it and it is extremely socially accepted. (In fact, I've found that in most places it is generally socially accepted, except by some rigid ass old school religious conservative old folks. The laws are just written so that in most places you have to be discrete and cautious. )


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm all for deregulation as opposed to legalization and taxation.


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk (Nov 23, 2014)

I can totally agree with de-regulation. I wish it was just like alcohol. get a fine for drinking/smoking in public. every pot head knows how to be discreet


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk (Nov 23, 2014)

And hell i'd fuckin love a sixty dollar quarter. some people try to charge more than a bill for a quarter in texas D:


----------



## kaichulita (Nov 23, 2014)

Johnny P said:


> In Washington the stores are way overpriced. 30-35 a gram. And from what I hear the stores don't have the supply to keep up with the demand.
> 
> I tried to buy legal weed in Denver when I went through this summer. However with an out of state ID it was $61 an 1/8th. and they won't sell you less. So I couldn't afford it and ended up resorting to the black market. Just like everywhere else.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. It's just another way to make money for the government... People are so excited about the legalization of weed, but they don't realize the downsides to it either.


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 23, 2014)

Yoda said:


> And hell i'd fuckin love a sixty dollar quarter. some people try to charge more than a bill for a quarter in Texas D:



sixty dollar eight...HALF a quarter. $10/gram is what I'm used to paying in Oregon. If you buy more it is usually $5/gram or around there. But that's in Oregon with decriminalization and medical marijuana. Who know's what legalization will/has already done to the prices, I'm not there anymore. And I don't know anywhere in the country where it is more than $20/gram for "nuggets". Even here in S. Texas it is $15/g I was quoted $200/oz that ain't damn bad for Texas. I know people in Oregon who were still paying $180 

In Washington it was over $120/eighth! That's double the highest price I've ever paid for an eight of "nuggets"! (New Jersey-60/eighth)


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk (Nov 23, 2014)

Johnny P said:


> sixty dollar eight...HALF a quarter. $10/gram is what I'm used to paying in Oregon. If you buy more it is usually $5/gram or around there. But that's in Oregon with decriminalization and medical marijuana. Who know's what legalization will/has already done to the prices, I'm not there anymore. And I don't know anywhere in the country where it is more than $20/gram for "nuggets". Even here in S. Texas it is $15/g I was quoted $200/oz that ain't damn bad for Texas. I know people in Oregon who were still paying $180
> 
> In Washington it was over $120/eighth! That's double the highest price I've ever paid for an eight of "nuggets"! (New Jersey-60/eighth)



sry, read that wrong. still, i prefer "reggie" cos its dirt cheap down here. a dollar a gram for shake, and i don't mind pickin through stems and seeds


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 23, 2014)

Yoda said:


> sry, read that wrong. still, i prefer "reggie" cos its dirt cheap down here. a dollar a gram for shake, and i don't mind pickin through stems and seeds



I hear that!


----------

